# old cook stove for sale N E Indiana



## woodsmaster (May 7, 2012)

seen this cool stove for sale and thought Id post it. $500.00

http://fortwayne.craigslist.org/for/2995066324.html






Here's another http://fortwayne.craigslist.org/hsh/2972520988.html


----------

